# The Last Movie You Saw



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Lets have a little fun....

1. Take the last movie that you saw.
2. Add the words "With An Axe" to the end of the title.
3. Post results.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The Wind Rises With An Axe


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Hunger Games With An Axe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

what is supposed to be the propose of this besides knowing the last movie we saw ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

UP with an axe


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein With An Axe.


----------



## Cyber36 (Mar 20, 2008)

Big Top Pee-Wee with an axe.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Gravity with an Axe.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein With An Axe.


I guess you haven't been to the theatre for a while?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Sharknado with an Axe


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

PRETTY WOMAN with an axe


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Grind with an axe.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

For the sake of this thread I just finished watching Rambo With An Axe

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Singin' in the Rain with an Axe (the second to last movie I watched on TV . It sounds better than Stalag 17 with an Axe)


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

Hunger Games- Catching Fire With an Axe :hurah:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

peds48 said:


> what is supposed to be the propose of this besides knowing the last movie we saw ?


Have a little fun and laugh as typical movies are turned into horror flick.

North by Northwest with an Axe


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Killers with an axe.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers With An Axe.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

The Neices were over so

" Cinderella with an Axe " 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MR Peabody in 3D with my 7 year old.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

From Here To Eternity with a axe.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Switching to tv, THE AMERICANS with an axe.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

fluffybear said:


> I guess you haven't been to the theatre for a while?


Last time my wife and I went to a movie theater was in 2007. More enjoyable using out Home Theater Room.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Frequency With An Axe.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Quartet with an Axe. (should be Quartet with Axes, no?)


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Nick said:


> *Switching to tv*, THE AMERICANS with an axe.


Leave it to Beaver with an axe.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

fluffybear said:


> Leave it to Beaver with an axe.


...or with a Cleaver.

Frankenstein with an ax


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Diary of a Mad Housewife with an Axe.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Man Men with an axe.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Conspirators with an axe.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Jeopardy With an Axe
Once Upon a Time With an Axe
Being Human WaA
Bitten WaA

One of my co-worker's kids says her group pre-pends the work "anal" to car model names and frankly with the Ford line (Probe/Explorer/Flex/etc) well. . . 

Don "doesn't werk so vell mit der Euro numeric models though" Bolton


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Years ago we had nicknames for the Ford SUV line:

- Ford Explorer / Exploder
- Ford Expedition / Exhibition
- Ford Excursion / ExcuseMe
- Lincoln Navigator / Alligator


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh, dear: Ford Anal Exploder! Not a pleasant thought.....

Speaking of Ford, saw *The Conspirator* a couple nights ago. (Ford theatre, Lincoln ass'n.)


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Exploder, Extradition. And Extortion 

Don "my servicing dealer Landmark Ford is in my contacts under Landmine Ford" Bolton



Nick said:


> Years ago we had nicknames for the Ford SUV line:
> 
> - Ford Explorer / Exploder
> - Ford Expedition / Exhibition
> ...


----------

